# Erie Smallmouths from Shore



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I like to fish for smallmouths from shore in lake Erie as they are coming in to spawn and I have always just used live bait. Just wondering if anyone knows and good artificial baits for smallmouth during this time of year, i'd like to catch them on artificial. 
Thanks


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

absolutley can't beat a Tube!!!!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

Bomber Fat A 1/4 oz., red craw color, my bait of choice for smallies!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Green Pumpkin Tube


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you can visually see them on beds,toss a chartruese,white or pink tube (very light weight on light spinning gear)on the bed as quietly as you can and stealthy standing on the bank.The bright colors makes it easy to see the tube disappear when they suck it in to move it off the bed.Remember the polarized glasses.Sometimes they get really spooked so I'll toss a Rapala about 20 feet past the bed and jerk that sucker quick and hard right over top of the nest and get a quick reaction strike.Make sure and release them quickly to protect that nest


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

a white jig head thats the only thing i ever use


----------

